# World Cup Accomidations Please Help!!



## USA (Feb 2, 2010)

My husband and I are looking for the cheapest and safest way to stay in Johansburg, Rustenburg area for the entire month of the games. Can we rent an apt? Can we stay with a family? Can we camp? Can we rent a motorhome? Any suggestions on the best solution would be great. Thanks so much, Shanti


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Shanti, 

Can't PM you as you are too new I think. You can try PM me if possible or post a few more times to enable PM function.

Regards
Gary


----------



## USA (Feb 2, 2010)

zambezi.king said:


> Shanti,
> 
> Can't PM you as you are too new I think. You can try PM me if possible or post a few more times to enable PM function.
> 
> ...




Gary,
Thank you we are interested. I've also checked out campgrounds and it seem that could work. Will the weather be OK for that? Forgive me I am new to this site and not sure how to navigate yet. I've adjusted my privacy settings maybe that will help. I'm not sure what PM means.

Thanks, Shanti


----------



## zambezi.king (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi Shanti,

PM = Private message.

Camping in June (our winter) is possible but not enjoyable at all. On the "highveld", Johannesburg/Rustenburg/Pretoria region the max daily temp is about 18deg celcius (usually about 14-18 deg) and drops to zero at night. Although very very little chance of rain, camping will not be such a fun experience unless you buy the right kit which can be expensive in South Africa.


----------



## USA (Feb 2, 2010)

zambezi.king said:


> Hi Shanti,
> 
> PM = Private message.
> 
> Camping in June (our winter) is possible but not enjoyable at all. On the "highveld", Johannesburg/Rustenburg/Pretoria region the max daily temp is about 18deg celcius (usually about 14-18 deg) and drops to zero at night. Although very very little chance of rain, camping will not be such a fun experience unless you buy the right kit which can be expensive in South Africa.



Can you please tell me more about the cottage? Thanks for the advice on camping. We have a nice backpacking tent and sleeping bags that will keep us warm. It is an option, yet I would like some shelter.


----------

